# Alfalfa leaf spot disease



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I noticed the alfalfa regrowth where I cut first cutting almost two weeks ago was looking yellow and kind of sick so I stopped to take a closer look. The leaves are covered in small dark spots and are falling off. All new growth is affected. Will this clear up on its own or do I need to spray something to clear it up so it doesn't stunt the second cutting? It has been like this for about a week and is looking worse. Regrowth is about 6" tall.

Hayden


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had that several years ago late in the season but it seemed to clear on it's own....but I am not real knowledgeable about the disease. I remember Mike Harris said he had it once and it cleared up on its own.

Regards, Mike


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

looks to me like hopper burn as well maybe spray it w insectiside and that willl help it through the leafspot


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

kurt1981 said:


> looks to me like hopper burn as well maybe spray it w insectiside and that willl help it through the leafspot


Too many brown leaf spots for hopper burn here.

http://extension.cropsciences.illinois.edu/fieldcrops/alfalfa/potato_leafhopper/

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Agree potato leaf hopper usually has 1 -2 dark spots on the leaf and the rest will turn yellow.Golden if real bad.Little bastards like newseeding alfalfa the most.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's definitely not leafhoppers. Unfortunately the leaf spot has not went away and it keeps infecting the new leaves as they grow. Looks like second cutting is going to be very light and short. I guess I should have sprayed a fungicide. I guess I might have to spray one after second cut so it doesn't affect my next cutting as well.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Yeah, it's definitely not leafhoppers. Unfortunately the leaf spot has not went away and it keeps infecting the new leaves as they grow. Looks like second cutting is going to be very light and short. I guess I should have sprayed a fungicide. I guess I might have to spray one after second cut so it doesn't affect my next cutting as well.


I have heard it said it is best to take a early cutting with leaf spot....then maybe hit it with a f-cide.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I have heard it said it is best to take a early cutting with leaf spot....then maybe hit it with a f-cide.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Its been a month today since I cut first cutting and the alfalfa is just starting to bud.....probably cut next weather window I get which doesn't look like anytime soon. Not much there to cut.....maybe a half ton. The leaf spot started as soon as there was a few inches of new growth.....thought the alfalfa could outgrow it but it didn't.....it got a little better in the last week but not a lot. I have a few different varieties of alfalfa and everything except the new spring seeding took the disease.


----------

